# rEFIt Problems - Can't boot into Snow Leopard



## SimonSaysBleed (Jul 12, 2010)

So my situation is as follows. I have a MBP running Snow Leopard (10.6.6) and Windows 7 Ultimate x64. I use rEFIt as my boot manager and it has worked flawlessly until now. A few days ago I shut down my computer from the windows side and I had my external hard drive connected. I don’t think I did the safely eject hardware routine and just shut it off instead. When I went to boot into the Mac side from rEFIt I got the following screen:

rEFIt – Booting OS
Starting boot.efi
efiboot loaded from device
boot file path: \System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi
.Loading kernel cache file ‘System\Library\Caches\com.apple.kext.caches\Startup\kernelcachei386.4C132DCE’
Couldn’t get file info.
Loading ‘mach kernel’…
…Couldn’t get file info.
Error loading kernel ‘mach-kernel’ (0xe)
Error: Aborted returned from boot.efi

From there I can press any key to return to the rEFIt boot selection screen. At first I wasn’t even able to boot into the windows side unless I had my external hard drive connected. This brings up my next problem. I have a partition on my external hard drive that contains Snow Leopard that I been able to boot into in the past but it is no longer recognized by rEFIt or by Apple’s bootloader (when I hold down option at startup). Instead, rEFIt thinks it is a Windows install. Also, I do not have the Snow Leopard disc.
What can/should I do?
Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, you should of been using Apple's boot manager and Boot Camp to dual boot your Windows and Mac OS. I looked into rEFIt, but it's unsupported, and still just a 'toy', thus shouldn't be used regularly. I have no idea what you can do. Where is the DVD that came with your Mac? It'll have some version of OS X that you can boot to, and then run Disk Utility on the external drive's Mac partition. But either way, it sounds like there are missing or corrupt files in the OS X system, and that means you'll have to reinstall it to boot to it again.


----------



## SimonSaysBleed (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not sure that I would call rEFIt a "toy" as it is usually quite stable. But I will see if I can find a disk and go from there.


----------

